# Opinions on new wheels



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

im looking to purchase new wheels and i wanted to see wat do u guys think before i purchase them, here are some pics:










i also wanted to see if some of u Photoshop gurus can show me how it would look with the car


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

damn, those gold wheels, look good! 


btw... nice sentra! :thumbup:


----------



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

I dont personal think Gold and Forest Green will go good together


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw it'll match alright. We had a 4Runner that was Forest Green with gold emblems and it looked good. Post this in Off-Topic in the sub-forum. Photoshop and you'll get more response.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I think the gold will go GREAT with the car. 

Just need to lower it a bit.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the rims that are on the vehicle now, I wouldn't change a thing. But, it is hard for me to picture the gold rims with that vehicle.....maybe if someone hooks up the car & rims in a chop I'll change my mind....


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

btw, i know it's off topic , but what coil spring do you have? 

that drop is f*cking sweet!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

You want an honest opinion? 
Neither rim is a great choice. If you could find the gold one in a grey or gun metal color, it might look okay. Also, I am of the mind that low profile tires always seem to look horrible on our bulky B14s... If it were my car I would look for a smaller rim diameter, and tires with a higher profile. But, it's your money, do with it what you want.

One thing is for sure... lose the JDM license plate. Your car isn't in Nagano, it's in Florida. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> You want an honest opinion?
> Neither rim is a great choice. If you could find the gold one in a grey or gun metal color, it might look okay. Also, I am of the mind that low profile tires always seem to look horrible on our bulky B14s... If it were my car I would look for a smaller rim diameter, and tires with a higher profile. But, it's your money, do with it what you want.
> 
> One thing is for sure... lose the JDM license plate. Your car isn't in Nagano, it's in Florida. It looks ridiculous.


damn, the ride looks good, how much drop is that 3" in the front?


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

get those rims :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think the gold wheels will look very nice

but im partial to gold/bronze wheels


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

damn that shht is droppd!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I like gold wheels on green cars. But then again, I'm Messican, so I like gold rims on damn near anything


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

bII said:


> I like gold wheels on green cars. But then again, I'm Messican, so I like gold rims on damn near anything


hahah gold is the shiat!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> I like gold wheels on green cars. But then again, I'm Messican, so I like gold rims on damn near anything


Ahh que buey, that only applies to gold daytons foo!!!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> You want an honest opinion?
> Neither rim is a great choice. If you could find the gold one in a grey or gun metal color, it might look okay. Also, I am of the mind that low profile tires always seem to look horrible on our bulky B14s... If it were my car I would look for a smaller rim diameter, and tires with a higher profile. But, it's your money, do with it what you want.
> 
> One thing is for sure... lose the JDM license plate. Your car isn't in Nagano, it's in Florida. It looks ridiculous.


^^ dont listen to him, ur car looks great the way it is, the gold wheels would look great i think to. U should also get that painted cf hood idea u had awhile ago.


----------

